# RDX coilover



## Se-riously2fast (May 19, 2004)

hey i juss got some RDX coilover...it said for 95-99sentra...but it should fit on a 95-99 200sx se-r rite/?...cuz the chassis r the same...juss askin if they would fit...thanx in advance


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yes. this answer should be self explanatory. only difference between b14 sentra and b14 200sx is 2 doors.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Aren't those like $79 coilovers? Scary....lol... any idea what the spring rates are?


----------



## Se-riously2fast (May 19, 2004)

nope i got no idea.....i dont know what the spring rates r.....its 89.99..but iono...


----------



## Se-riously2fast (May 19, 2004)

illl put them and and see how they feel and ill tell u


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Se-riously2fast said:


> illl put them and and see how they feel and ill tell u


If you can, get on a skidpad or go to an Autocross with that setup. A lot of the time people can't tell how bad a "bad" setup is until they push it a little.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Se-riously2fast said:


> nope i got no idea.....i dont know what the spring rates r.....its 89.99..but iono...


You should do research before buying additional parts, installing unknown spring rates is crazy and can be dangerous.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Se-riously2fast said:


> illl put them and and see how they feel and ill tell u



no need to tell us...because most of us already know the answer


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

read the stickies about cheap suspension. closed.


----------

